# New DeAutokey D3S hid bulbs for 13+ cc



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Ok so I saw that DeAutokey had new bulbs and I immediately wanted them. Don't get me wrong the oem cc adaptive headlights are great. I just wanted them to be a bit whiter (more like the new led headlights color on other cars acura,mb,bmw,mazda, etc.)

I opted for the 5500k and am very happy with the outcome. I just put them in 5 min ago so I haven't seen them at night but from looking at oem and this it looks great. 

Here is a picture of the DeAutokey 5500k on the left and oem color on the right. The color matches the drl led better too. The garage wall is gray so the color may be off but it looks pure white with a hint of blue.

Found this YouTube video (not mine do at your own risk/will) props to the guy who made it. 

https://youtu.be/rst7XCk6Ids


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## erock84 (May 31, 2013)

Link where to buy?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the great review!

We are going to list them all once all testing is done for:
CC
MK6 GTI/GOLF
MK7 GTI/GOLF

*They are UP FOR SALE NOW - LISTING:*

http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

So I went around looking through forums and such and many recommend the Sylvania osram bulbs if you were replacing oem bulbs. So I got them to compare to the deautokey ones. 

My garage wall is gray and camera doesn't truly get the color but you can tell the difference. 










This is at startup car is off.









Here is after 2min and the car is on bulbs now fully warmed up 









You can see the osram on the left is more yellow than the deautokey on the right. As far as brightness goes they are equal if not deautokey is a tad brighter. This is their 5500k color. In person the color is pure white with a hint of blue. Way better than oem imo 









Don't mind the dirty headlight 

So overall I'm very happy with the deautokey set that I bought. And it costs less than the Sylvania osram. Another reason I like them is every other bulb so far has been great and deautokey is an active member on here and backs their product. 

Hope this helps


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

5500k looking great!


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks good. Found my next thing to order.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Looks good. Found my next thing to order.


:thumbup: thanks, email [email protected] - get in on the group buy pricing before it ends.


----------



## KingCantona7 (Dec 31, 2015)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: thanks, email [email protected] - get in on the group buy pricing before it ends.


Just emailed.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KingCantona7 said:


> Just emailed.


:thumbup: thanks all set.

Please hurry anyone else who is interested, they will soon be up and sold at full price!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks again everyone who made our intro-pricing a huge success, many people are now running our D1/2/3s bulbs with great feedback!

The listing will be up in a few weeks when they are in full production.
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

I know it has been awhile but these are in stock and ready to ship - only made in small batches for amazing QA and only the best light output - see for yourself:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models


----------



## 864 (Nov 16, 2016)

I was hoping to revive the thread by asking for an update, since you installed them nearly a year ago. 

How have they held up? Did you keep the deAutoLED bulbs and put aside the Osrams?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

864 said:


> I was hoping to revive the thread by asking for an update, since you installed them nearly a year ago.
> 
> How have they held up? Did you keep the deAutoLED bulbs and put aside the Osrams?


Thanks for taking the time to ask for an update, on the ones we have been testing for a few years now have all been great. :thumbup:


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


> 5500k looking great!


Random but I love your cluster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Tnx 👊


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Tnx 👊


Let us know if you have any updated photos since it has almost been a year?

Thanks


----------



## GTIjush (Oct 16, 2017)

BORA RSI said:


> Ok so I saw that DeAutokey had new bulbs and I immediately wanted them. Don't get me wrong the oem cc adaptive headlights are great. I just wanted them to be a bit whiter (more like the new led headlights color on other cars acura,mb,bmw,mazda, etc.)
> 
> I opted for the 5500k and am very happy with the outcome. I just put them in 5 min ago so I haven't seen them at night but from looking at oem and this it looks great.
> 
> Here is a picture of the DeAutokey 5500k on the left and oem color on the right. The color matches the drl led better too. The garage wall is gray so the color may be off but it looks pure white with a hint of blue.





864 said:


> I was hoping to revive the thread by asking for an update, since you installed them nearly a year ago.
> 
> How have they held up? Did you keep the deAutoLED bulbs and put aside the Osrams?


Maybe about a ~2 year update then?


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

I have these same bulbs and have had them for abouy a year or more. No issues. Great visibility at night especially if there are no other lights around. When it's wet on the ground it's a little more difficult to see(but that's because of going from 4300k to 5500k and they reflect different) but still perfrom very well. For the price I highly recommend them 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

GTIjush said:


> Maybe about a ~2 year update then?


We can assure you that these are great just from our customer feedback, we never had an issue or email saying otherwise about these kits. 

They are going to be a clean white and very bright so it will be added visibility.



AndreiMTM said:


> I have these same bulbs and have had them for abouy a year or more. No issues. Great visibility at night especially if there are no other lights around. When it's wet on the ground it's a little more difficult to see(but that's because of going from 4300k to 5500k and they reflect different) but still perfrom very well. For the price I highly recommend them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you for the feedback, we really appreciate it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

A lot of people have been asking us how these compare to CBB which is the new off-road OSRAM bulb (in this review the CBI was compared and you can see no comparison vs ours in color temp and brightness at that whiter color temp).

The CBB is DOUBLE the cost of our HID. In our testing we were actually surprised that the CBB is a bit better than their old CBI but compared to our HID it didn't compare as well. Our HID had a bit more spread of light to the side and were whiter which matched OEM DRLs LEDs better and our HID was a better color temp match to our own LEDs which is what we aim when we make a HID bulbs.

:thumbup:


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

BORA RSI said:


> So I went around looking through forums and such and many recommend the Sylvania osram bulbs if you were replacing oem bulbs. So I got them to compare to the deautokey ones.
> 
> My garage wall is gray and camera doesn't truly get the color but you can tell the difference.
> 
> ...


In all respects to your comparisons test, you are comparing two different bulbs of different kelvin temps rather than equal. Both on 35w OEM ballasts. Probably at the time of your purchases Osram has since came out with both 5500K and 7000K (no 6000K for some reason for D3S).

Usually the trade off between Kelvin and Lumen/Lux is a balance and a sacrifice. The higher the kelvin temp goes usuall;y the lumen goes down. Add more wattage (55w) you gain more lumen/lux and you lose color temp (Kelvin).

I would actually like to see the CBI compared to DeAutoKey's 5500K on the wall and with a lux meter with the same projector. Also, projectors do alter the amount of visibility/spread and hot spots. Make sure your camera is at the right exposure level too to see how much output is really being pushed out. Osram has managed to break some law with their 7000K bulb being brighter than it's "lesser" models... @ 7000K it should be a baby blue color and they're just bright white with blue hues.

I own a pair of D2S CBI (6000K) and they look 5500K and are super bright. The price difference isn't much 5500K vs 5500K, would like to see the comparison though. My wife is due for some new 5500K+ bulbs and the price in my eyes are not that far off and would like better output from her 4200K stock.

This pic was taken during the day with Mini D2S 4.0 retrofit in a Sentra (My car)









My wife's CC up front, lol









...and matches my LED's


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

}{yBr1D said:


> In all respects to your comparisons test, you are comparing two different bulbs of different kelvin temps rather than equal. Both on 35w OEM ballasts. Probably at the time of your purchases Osram has since came out with both 5500K and 7000K (no 6000K for some reason for D3S).


Yes this is over 2 years old and we have since updated and upgraded our xenon bulbs with the latest technology and are very bright - it has become our number 1 seller and they were out of stock for the past month and just shipping out a bunch of back order today so it is a great time to upgrade and get them shipped out next day.

Listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models

Our HID xenon d1/2/3/4 are a clean white and bright so you don't lose much visibility from going from a yellow light to cleaner white. We had no issues or complaints and best part it matches the OEM LEDs in many cars like the MK7 which is a big deal - the CBI from what we have heard from others do not match OEM LEDs from the factory.

As you know there are many bigger more popular brands and we are smaller so not many know what we offer so all we have to go by is the real honest customer feedback:


----------



## Darrenpeter (Dec 21, 2018)

*D3S Bulb*

I am willing to change D3S HID bulbs of my Audi A6. I searched different online store and found this one Xenons4U. They claim to provide original German made Osram bulbs. Anyone who have purchased from this website ? Here is the product https://xenons4u.co.uk/osram-d3s-xenon-bulb.html


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

Darrenpeter said:


> I am willing to change D3S HID bulbs of my Audi A6. I searched different online store and found this one Xenons4U. They claim to provide original German made Osram bulbs. Anyone who have purchased from this website ? Here is the product https://xenons4u.co.uk/osram-d3s-xenon-bulb.html


For that uncertainty and just replacing OEM for OEM I'd rather do an upgrade to the aesthetic and some extra light output. Upgrade to either Osrams 5500K bulb for the D3S or the one's provided here from DeAutokey. Both are at a reasonable price IMO... and you wouldn't have to worry about getting ripped off by an unknown retailer. I purchased my Osram bulbs from TheRetrofitSource.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Darrenpeter said:


> I am willing to change D3S HID bulbs of my Audi A6. I searched different online store and found this one Xenons4U. They claim to provide original German made Osram bulbs. Anyone who have purchased from this website ? Here is the product https://xenons4u.co.uk/osram-d3s-xenon-bulb.html


The one in the link is the OEM equivent, N10721805, 66340HBI 

www.powerbulbs.co.uk is trust worthy. I have ordered their Osram D3S CBI (66340CBI) and scanned the barcode on the package and verified its authenticity.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*update*
2016
2017
2018
2019
4 years  

Our new D3S are even brighter than they were 4 years ago and still have the clean white color temp - VERY MUCH worth installing vs many on the market:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

My wife and I got her into a lightly used 2016 Q5. I believe it is a Premium Plus model with the 3.0T TFSI engine, Tech package, S-Line and bla bla bla.

I have noticed that the light output isn't really impressive, so I was thinking I should upgrade the bulbs or HID system. My Subaru BRZ had D4S Osram bulbs, and I believe Philips or Osram ballasts from the factory. I went with aftermarket headlights, and I also needed to get an HID kit. I settled on a Morimoto kit through TheRetrofitSource ([email protected]), which has amazing light output considering the kelvin. In fact, I would say the output is noticeably better than what I had prior, even though that D4S system/brands are generally considered superior and the kelvin rating on the stock system should have been superior. Again, compared to both systems, the light output on the Audi is poor. I have seen halogens out perform these lights at close proximity.

Is this a universal sentiment?

What I would like is to upgrade the bulbs or the HID system, but I don't know if new D3S (is that is OEM?) bulbs will be enough, or if I should get a full HID kit. If I need to do a full upgrade then will the new system trip any chassis codes?

I am not a fan of the dispersal properties of LED lights, even with a projector, so I would rather not go that route. I prefer the superior focusing ability of HIDs and the superior, down-road penetration, but I have seen people combine LED fogs with HID headlights with ideal performance, that is, long range visibility and short range saturation. With that said, I have reservations about changing kelvin of the fog lights because I would like them to remain functional. If there was a dual LED bulb then that would be ideal for the fogs, but I don't know if that is available; the white light could activate with the headlights, and they could switch with the activation of the fog lights to an amber or yellow light.

Anyways, if anybody has any suggestions then that would be great. Pics or videos of a before and after would ideal.

Thanks.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

What is the wattage on your D3S bulbs? Are they 55w vs 35w OEM?

Thanks



deAutoLED.com said:


> *update*
> 2016
> 2017
> 2018
> ...


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

sbkim said:


> What is the wattage on your D3S bulbs? Are they 55w vs 35w OEM?
> 
> Thanks


Regardless of bulb wattage capabilities, if you're running a 35w ballasts it wouldn't matter if you have a 55w bulb in there. You would need to swap out the ballast to a 55w aftermarket one if it were a 55w bulb. I'm sure it's 35w.

Brightness isn't solely determined on bulbs, as technology does get better and efficient they tend to burn better but the projector still is key to send the correct amount of light outward to the street. Expect similar light coverage with whatever bulb you add lumen for lumen (3300/3500lm). 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KW_VWCC (10 mo ago)

I've got a neutral review for these bulbs in my 2013 CC. Using a digital lux meter, I found that the bulbs are slightly dimmer than the stock Osram D3S 4300K HID bulbs. The Osram bulbs emit a brightness of 445 lux at a distance of 15 feet from a flat wall, whereas the DeAutoLED bulbs are 410 lux in the same housing, (7% dimmer). Regarding the color temperature, they are likely around 5000K, since they do NOT match, even closely, my 6000K LED fog lights. I would look elsewhere if you want brighter, whiter bulbs for your VW CC.


----------

